
Ask HN: Ressources to Improve C++14 Skills - lamchob
Hey HN,<p>currently I work a lot with C++ and would like to improve my coding skills. Where can I learn about idioms and patterns and when to use them (and when not to!)? 
Are there any blogs, articles, talks or books you can recommend?
I have a copy of Modern Effective C++, but that does not really go inter wider patterns or design choices.
Currently I&#x27;M reading &quot;Clean Code&quot;, and will probably read &quot;Clean Architecture&quot; next.
Right now, I have no possibility to perform regular code reviews, but are the any &quot;self-regulating&quot; tricks I could use to improve code quality?
======
xhgdvjky
1\. why C++14? what about 17/20/beyond?

2\. I think code review stack exchange is ok for less mainstream features.
usually one or two good comments from each one

~~~
lamchob
1\. Software stack wise, I'm currently bound to C++14, however general advice
on "Modern C++" is welcome, of course.

2\. Haven't know about that SE, thanks!

